# Vow of Silence



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, not really silence exactly, but hear me out.  I am vowing to not be "argumentative" and I would encourage others to do so as well.
Yes, there have been alot of "debate" threads around lately, alot of bickering, argueing, attacking, etc., whatever you want to call it.  And while I haven't been strongly involved in the confrontations, I have made some argumentative posts that really don't have much value on the IAP forums.  
I'm not saying that I will not express my opinion, but I'm not going to argue about why I think I am right and someone else is wrong.  If you see me posting nonsense, then let me know publicly and I'll delete my posts if necessary.  As a matter of fact, I deleted a few last night because after I posted, I realized that they really didn't contribute anything to the thread.  You all are my accountability partners...


----------



## snyiper (Aug 18, 2010)

I would not go too overboard after all the diversity is what makes this group great. We just need to remember we can agree to disagree!!


----------



## mick (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeremy....Good for you! Now if more members would take your pledge. I'll be the first to agree. No argumentative posts will come from these fingers.

Glenn, There's a big difference in agreeing to disagree and being argumentative. The first is a mature way to handle things. The second is....well it's a less than mature attitude. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Seer (Aug 18, 2010)

Agree to disagree I could not agree more what I don't like are personal attacks against other members and I will not do that ever I learned to ignore those many years ago.  Disagree yes put downs or insults no way.
Just my 1 cent worth (couldn't afford my 2 cents)


----------



## Mark (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in. I've deleted several of my own posts. I figure if it doesn't add value to the OP, then I just don't submit it.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Curtis considers this to be the nicest Birthday gift he has ever received!  arty:resent:

I have deleted a lot of posts prior to clicking, "Submit Message", and will continue to watch myself.  A long time ago I learned that it is often better to wait a period of time before responding to something or someone who is irritating.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 18, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Curtis considers this to be the nicest Birthday gift he has ever received! arty:resent:
> 
> I have deleted a lot of posts prior to clicking, "Submit Message", and will continue to watch myself. A long time ago I learned that it is often better to wait a period of time before responding to something or someone who is irritating.


Nicely said. :wink:

Heck, I've even deleted annoying responses to myself before posting them. :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

snyiper said:


> I would not go too overboard after all the diversity is what makes this group great. We just need to remember we can agree to disagree!!


 


mick said:


> Jeremy....Good for you! Now if more members would take your pledge. I'll be the first to agree. No argumentative posts will come from these fingers.
> 
> Glenn, There's a big difference in agreeing to disagree and being argumentative. The first is a mature way to handle things. The second is....well it's a less than mature attitude. Let's leave it at that.


 
Yes, that's most of what I am talking about.  I need to just agree to disagree and leave it at that.  I tend to explain WHY I disagree and why the other person should AGREE with ME.  I'm not here to change peoples minds about things.  At least not right now:biggrin:.  That's why I say that I will express my opinion on certain topics if I feel it necessary, but I will not be arguementative toward others and their point of views.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't Argue About Anything, because I am always 97% right and I don't care about the other 4% anyways. :wink:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> I don't Argue About Anything, because I am always 97% right and I don't care about the other 4% anyways. :wink:


 
Are you trying to make me break my vow!!?!?


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 18, 2010)

Im with you i joined this site for the fun of pen turning and to learn and i see alot of arguing going on


----------



## mick (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm bumping this back to the top!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 18, 2010)

And ALOT of bickering over little tiny things. 

This place is a community to learn and to grow your pen turning skills and the pen turning community as a whole. This is a place where someone can make a new innovative idea for a segmented blank and everyone can wonder how its made cause thats the fun of turning being able to learn and advance your skills. Without this site i would never of known of CA or blo i would of never found out about tonys clay or the really cool blanks avaliable from exotics. I would of never of been able to find out how to turn a boring piece of wood into something cool by making a few simple cuts and throwing a bit of plastic in it. I like this website alot. And i hope it stays an interesting website where i can talk to people where i can learn and where i can show off what i learned  I just hope everyone else feels the same way


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

Caden_Hrabak said:


> And ALOT of bickering over little tiny things.
> 
> This place is a community to learn and to grow your pen turning skills and the pen turning community as a whole. This is a place where someone can make a new innovative idea for a segmented blank and everyone can wonder how its made cause thats the fun of turning being able to learn and advance your skills. Without this site i would never of known of CA or blo i would of never found out about tonys clay or the really cool blanks avaliable from exotics. I would of never of been able to find out how to turn a boring piece of wood into something cool by making a few simple cuts and throwing a bit of plastic in it. I like this website alot. And i hope it stays an interesting website where i can talk to people where i can learn and where i can show off what i learned  I just hope everyone else feels the same way


 
Yes we do!!  We all love the IAP.  I've noticed several people lately who have gotten upset or feelings hurt over something and "left" the forum... and then I noticed them right back here posting again!  Why?  Because the IAP is awesome!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 18, 2010)

Agree to disagree.  LOML uses that when she is loosing a discussion/argument.  Discussion is one she starts.  Argument is one I start. "Well Tom I guess we are just going to have to agree to disagree" That ends the discussion, leaves room.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 18, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Yes we do!! We all love the IAP. I've noticed several people lately who have gotten upset or feelings hurt over something and "left" the forum... and then I noticed them right back here posting again! Why? Because the IAP is awesome!


 


"What you talkin bout Willis?"


Nice post. I am also going to try to be less aggressive. I want people to know me for being a decent pen turner that is fun and friendly, and quick to help out.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 18, 2010)

RAdams said:


> "What you talkin bout Willis?"
> 
> 
> Nice post. I am also going to try to be less aggressive. I want people to know me for being a decent pen turner that is fun and friendly, and quick to help out.


Gee Golly Wally, We all think that now.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Same woman*



tbroye said:


> Agree to disagree. LOML uses that when she is loosing a discussion/argument. Discussion is one she starts. Argument is one I start. "Well Tom I guess we are just going to have to agree to disagree" That ends the discussion, leaves room.


 Egad!!!!!how did we get married to the same woman....we don't even know each other.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, if we all could think things through before we say or write things out...!!! I know, how difficult is not to, sometimes.:wink:

In my view, there are 5 stages within becoming a forum member, the initial stage where you read a lot and say very little, the second stage where you feel comfortable to read less and say a lot more, particular asking questions, then we have the third stage where you start to know the other members and you start to take "sites"/likes/dislikes while the attitudes and stubbornness becomes obvious through the "klatchs" witness every so often, the fourth stage were you stop posting but still reading and finally the fifth stage where you take no more of "bitching" and move away from the forum altogether, to never comeback...! 

Off-course some will disagree with me and that is fine, this is my observations from being around these sort of forums for awhile and been banned for life in a couple of them...! This doesn't make me an authority in these matters but certainly gives me the knowledge and experience of being trough the whole process a few times over, allowing me to distinguish between what works and what does not is these type forums.

It would be hard to find someone that will take more easily offence of things said or wrote than me, there will be also difficult to find someone with the need and self disposition to say things as they are, clearly, directly and bluntly however, those previous experiences made me realize how painful, stressful and lonely you fell when you lose all your forum friends due being banned.  

You then thing what did cause it all and why you got yourself in that situation in the first place.  You soon realize that, and irregardless what the motives can be, you are the only one to be blamed for, no one else is responsible for your actions...!

In resume, I would like to say that, strong feelings and or sentiments about something/anything do not give anyone the right to disrespect others, if you are not capable of maintaining an intelligent and exchange of ideas/thoughts/ opinions with others in a civilized and respectful away, would be a much better option and a blessing to everyone to keep yourself in stage 1 of my scale, than becoming a stage 4 or a 5...!:wink::biggrin:

This is my story and I stick with it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad you all have decided to stop arguing. That will make my personal goal of world domination much easier, thanks!

Kidding. 

.


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 19, 2010)

*I was trying to read all this and turn a pen at the same time but I fell asleep and didn't get either on done. I AGREE. (I think*)


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2010)

Dudley Young said:


> *I was trying to read all this and turn a pen at the same time but I fell asleep and didn't get either on done. I AGREE. (I think*)



...maybe you're narcoleptic!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 19, 2010)

glycerine said:


> ...maybe you're narcoleptic!


 
I resemble that remark!






maxman400 said:


> Gee Golly Wally, We all think that now.


 

I don't have nothin to say to you meanie:biggrin:....... I just wanted to test my skills with the double quote thingy... i think i got them backwards though...


----------



## tbroye (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe if I keep my foot in my mouth I can keep my head out of my arse. Foot in mouth disease is easier to correct than Cranial Rectal Inversion.

I really think the stress caused by the current Political climate and the Economy is the biggest cause of many of our issues right now. Before every thing went in the tank we seemed to get along better not just here but in general Just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## mick (Aug 19, 2010)

tbroye said:


> Maybe if I keep my foot in my mouth I can keep my head out of my arse. Foot in mouth disease is easier to correct than Cranial Rectal Inversion.
> 
> I really think the Political climate and the stress from the Economy is the biggest cause of many of out issues right now. Before every thing went in the tank we seemed to get along better Just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.


 
Every one has one about which paper towel to use for a CA finish?


----------



## tbroye (Aug 19, 2010)

Very good Mick, keeps us both out  trouble.

I use the cheapest ones I can find at WinCO. Really I use the sheets of polyester packing material cut into 2X2 squares. They work great, the paper towles I use for other things.


----------



## Mac (Aug 19, 2010)

I personaly don't think we all need to wear the same pants and shirts( checkered and plad) We need diversity. And if it comes with a little disagreement, so be it. I said a LITTLE DISAGREEMENT! After all ,just let a new member start a thread and ask how to do something. Have you ever looked at the different ways it can be done, or even thought of a new way ,while reading the thread. This is ,to me, what this site is all about.
Life ,and this site, would be pretty bad without any curves or hills and valleys.


----------



## mick (Aug 20, 2010)

Mac said:


> I personaly don't think we all need to wear the same pants and shirts( checkered and plad) We need diversity. And if it comes with a little disagreement, so be it. I said a LITTLE DISAGREEMENT! After all ,just let a new member start a thread and ask how to do something. Have you ever looked at the different ways it can be done, or even thought of a new way ,while reading the thread. This is ,to me, what this site is all about.
> Life ,and this site, would be pretty bad without any curves or hills and valleys.


 
Curves and hills and valleys are fine and make the scenery interesting. What we don't need are roadblocks, or washouts.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 20, 2010)

I've broken my "vow" lately and have found myself arguing with others.  I know it must have gotten annoying because an IAP friend PM'd me to say "lighten up".  So here I am being accountable and publically apologizing.  Sorry folks.  And in either case, whether I am argumentative or not, please don't take anything I say personally.  I am not here to offend and disrespect.  We're all friends here, whether we agree or not, we'll always have at least one thing in common...


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 21, 2010)

I am new on  site, but you all have been very helpful.  However, if we were all the same, just how BOREING would that be?  Thank God for the differences.  What I just cant stand is those people that think they are perfect.  They make so hard for those few who really are!

Now jump on that and start an argument!


----------



## Skye (Sep 21, 2010)

mick said:


> Curves and hills and valleys are fine and make the scenery interesting. What we don't need are roadblocks, or washouts.



Which is open to interpretation, everyone has their own sensitivity levels. 

There are no forum rules that say each reply has to be constructive or or even positive, so let's not act like there is. Just let others do what they do and let the mods take care of it. It's what they're there for and it's not our job to act like a second line of defense, especially considering how little it takes to 'offend' some people here.

Forcing person A to abide by person B's standards is not a solution.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 21, 2010)

Skye said:


> Forcing person A to abide by person B's standards is not a solution.



Yea, sometimes you just have to take one on the chin for the IAP.

(Oops, sorry Skye! :tongue::biggrin:arty


----------



## Skye (Sep 21, 2010)

I do however think corny jokes should be strictly prohibited! lol


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

I do care who you are, that was funny right there!:biggrin:




Steve Busey said:


> Skye said:
> 
> 
> > Forcing person A to abide by person B's standards is not a solution.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 21, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I do care who you are, that was funny right there!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Rob

you used your 8000 post on that??? I thought you would have made it a post that will be remembered forever. 

8000 posts. You need a life man  Go turn some pens


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nah, I used the 8000 to tell someone how nice his pen was.:biggrin:




jttheclockman said:


> rjwolfe3 said:
> 
> 
> > I do care who you are, that was funny right there!:biggrin:
> ...


----------

